# Tastatur einlesen mit C#



## finnex (28. September 2009)

Hallo,
wie kann ich bei einer graphischen Oberfläache mit C# die Tastatur einlesen?
Ich stelle mir da so was wie "getch()" oder in der Art vor.

Ich habe auch schon bei google mein Glück versucht, bin jedoch daran gescheitert etwas gescheites zu finden.

Kann mir villt jemand von euch helfen?


MfG Finnex


----------



## saftmeister (28. September 2009)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.console.readkey.aspx Für die Konsole.

Für GUIs jeweils die entsprechenden Events der gewünschten Objekte abfangen


----------

